# Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?



## Motorola (13. Oktober 2005)

Mein Bruder meint das es egal sei wen er einen 7cm. Langen Köderfisch zum Hechtangeln.Ich sage nimmt  einen 12-14cm langen Köderfisch. Er bietet ihn meistens Mit Pose an.  Er sagt wen ein Hecht vorbei schwimmt dann nimmt er den 7cm Köderfisch auch. Stimmt das? Er hat heuer aber auch noch keinen Raubfisch gefangen. Er hatte nur mal einen Hecht am Haken wo er den Mais eingeholt hat. Der ist leider beim Geschern wieder Freigekommen. Er hatte Bestümmt 
65-70cm.


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Moin!
1 . Die wenigsten Hechte komme vorbei!
Sie jagen aus dem Hinterhalt und schwimmen nicht durch die Gegend!
Ausnamen bestätigen die Regel!
2 .Dem Hecht muss man also seine Beute presentieren!
Also den Fisch vor die Füße werfen!
Wenn er Hunger hat nimmt er auch nen Bachflohkrebs!
Wenn er keinen Hunger hat, must Du den Hecht solange nerven , bis er sich aus Wut den Köfi schnappt!
3. Wenn man das zu Grunde legt, hat dein Bruder recht!


----------



## nikmark (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Moin,
der Hecht ist größenwahnsinnig !

Er frisst zwar auch kleinere Fische, ist aber kein "Wanderjäger" !
Will damit sagen, dass er selten seinen Unterschlupf verlässt. 

Aus diesem Grund ist dem Faulpelz von Hecht einfach zu energieaufreibend, kleine Fische zu fangen.

Grössen ab 15 cm aufwärts sind gut !

Nikmark


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Naja ich denke dein Bruder hat nicht ganz recht. Es kommt auf die Jahreszeit an was ein Hecht gut nimmt. Im winter sollte der Köderfisch schon eine Größe von 15cm haben denn dann nimmt ein Hecht lieber größere Köder. Im Sommer darf der Köder nicht so groß sein und damit reichen 8cm völlig. Es kommt also auf die Jahreszeit an. Zur Zeit würde ich keinen 7cm Fisch nehmen denn dass ist viel zu klein für die jetzige Zeit. Aber in der Regel sollte man für das Hechtangeln einen größeren Köderfisch nehmen.


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Mit einem 7cm Köderfisch wird man sicher auch einen großen Hecht fangen können, besonders im Sommer,wenn die Hechte teilweise auf die häufig vorkommenden Brutfische fixiert sind. 
Trotzdem wird das Zufall bleiben. Will ich gezielt einen großen Hecht fangen, dann muß ich ihm auch einen großen Köder anbieten. Da ist auch ein pfündiges Rotauge kein übertriebener Köder.


----------



## Motorola (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Mein Bruder hatte vor ca. 2 Wochen einen Hecht auf Mais gefangen. Wir gehen am Samstag wieder zu diesem Gewässer. Hat er noch Chancen diesen Hecht zu erwischen? Er will es dort mit Pose und einen Köderfisch Probieren. Keine Ahnung welche Größe er nimmt. Wenn ich was sage glaubt er mir es doch nicht. Ich hänge dann mal einen Größeren Köderfisch hin und mal schauen welchen der Hecht jetzt lieber mag.


----------



## Cerfat (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Irgendwo heut gelesen, find den Link nicht mehr.Da hatten die n Reihe von gefangenen Hechten untersucht und der allergrößte Teil der Beute hatte eine Länge von 12-13 cm.Mehr weiß ich dazu auch nicht.


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Ich stelle mir das so vor:
Ich bin ein Hecht und da schwimmt was vor meiner Nase rum!
Wenn der kleine jetzt noch nen Stück näher kommt, dann schnapp ich zu!
Schwups, wech ist er!
Ich glaube da nicht recht drann!

Nochmal, wenn ein Hecht Hunger hat, ist es ihm egal, ob groß oder klein, ob Sommer oder Winter!
Betonung auf HUNGER!


----------



## nikmark (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mir das so vor:
> Ich bin ein Hecht und da schwimmt was vor meiner Nase rum!
> Wenn der kleine jetzt noch nen Stück näher kommt, dann schnapp ich zu!
> Schwups, wech ist er!
> ...



Er kennt aber auch die Jahreszeiten und wird im kalten Wasser immer einen grossen Köfi vorziehen um Energie zu sparen !

Nikmark


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Aber nicht, wenn der Köfi vor seiner Nase schwimmt!
Und darauf kommt es an!
Wenn ich nicht nahe genug an den Hecht rannkomme , weil ich ja nicht immer die Gelegenheit habe, ihn zu sehen, dann schnappt sich der Hecht den großen Köfi der ein paar Meter weiter steht!


----------



## the doctor (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht, wenn der Köfi vor seiner Nase schwimmt!
> Und darauf kommt es an!
> Wenn ich nicht nahe genug an den Hecht rannkomme , weil ich ja nicht immer die Gelegenheit habe, ihn zu sehen, dann schnappt sich der Hecht den großen Köfi der ein paar Meter weiter steht!


 
naja.....Es gibt schon Außnhamen und es werden auch Hechte auf kleine Köfis gefangen. 
Ich angel ja auch nicht mit nem kleinen Rotauge auf Wels 
Besonders im Winter, wenn auch die Brut vom Sommer ein wenig abgewachsen ist, wäre es weniger sinnvoll mit einem kleineren Fisch zu angeln.
Im Winter muss der Hecht Energie einsparen und da kommt eine grosse leichte Beute eher ins Visier des Räubers
Jetzt zum Herbst dürfen die Köder auf jeden Falll grösser ausfallen, da sich die Fische vor dem Winter noch richtig voll fressen wollen.
Im Sommer hin gegen oder eher im Frühjahr kann man mit kleineren Köfis gut Hechte fangen. Aber die grösseren sind die Aussnahme, da diese mehr im Freiwasser stehen und wenig von der Brut, welche sich am Ufer befindet, mitbekommt. Er zieht dann lieber die Forellen(Salmoniden )und Renken vor, welche nartürlich schmackhafter sind.
In einem kleinen Tümpel hingegen kann es wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Forellenkiller007 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Ich war heute mit meiner Spinnrute am Wasser und präsentierte einem ca. 60cm großen Hecht nen Gummifisch (12cm lang) vor der Nase. Als der Hecht zuschnappte bekam er diesen Köder nicht ins Maul hinein. Deswegen würde ich nächstes Mal ein Mittelmaß von ca. 9-10cm verwenden. Das selbe gilt auch für die Größe an Köderfisch auf Hecht.


----------



## daci7 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Forellenkiller007 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit meiner Spinnrute am Wasser und präsentierte einem ca. 60cm großen Hecht nen Gummifisch (12cm lang) vor der Nase. Als der Hecht zuschnappte bekam er diesen Köder nicht ins Maul hinein. Deswegen würde ich nächstes Mal ein Mittelmaß von ca. 9-10cm verwenden. Das selbe gilt auch für die Größe an Köderfisch auf Hecht.



wenn nen 60cm hecht deinen 12cm gummifisch nicht ins maul kriegt, stimmt irgendwas nicht 
ich hab schon hechtwinzlinge von vl 35 cm auf 12-15 cm köfis gefangen und die hatten teilweise voll inhaliert.

generell kann man dazu sagen:
jedes tier verhält sich mehr oder weniger nach der sog. "optimal foraging theory" welche besagt, dass  jedes lebewesen seine nahrung so wählt, dass es den größtmöglichen energiegewinn in der kleinstmöglichen zeit hat.
das bedeutet für den hecht: im frühjahr, wenn viele kleine fische rumschwimmen macht es mehr sinn sich auf kleine fische einzuschießen, da ich in dieser jahreszeit so mit wenig zeitaufwand viel beute machen kann.
im winter hingegen, wenn 1. der energiebedarf höher ist weil das wasser kälter ist und zweitens die statistische wahrscheinlichkeit auf größere beutefische zunimmt, wird sich ein hecht eher auf größere beutetiere einschießen.

theoretisch würde ein toter köderfisch allerdings in jedem fall wenig aufwand und entsprechend einen hohen energiegewinn po zeit darstellen.

ich würde also sagen: tote köderfische, sofern sie nicht aktiv geführt werden, fangen auch in kleineren größen große räuber. bewegte köder fallen wesentlich eher in die kategorie "im frühjahr/sommer klein und im herbst/winter groß".

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Boendall (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Soweit ich weiß, ist für den Hecht alles bis zu 2/3 seiner Körperlänge potentielle Beute.

Natürlich wird er sich nur im äussersten Notfall den Kamp mit einem Brocken der eben 2/3 seiner Körperlänge hat antun, da die einfache Faustregel "Möglichst viel fressen mit möglichst wenig Energieaufwand" gilt.

Also kann man sagen:
1.) Prinzipiell ist die Köfi Größe egal.
ABER
2.) Großer Köfi führt eher zum großen Hecht, da sie Schniepel den nicht mehr nehmen.

Wichtig ist ausserdem, die Wohnung des Hechtes zu finden, wie an anderer Stelle beschrieben "am besten vors Maul servieren".


----------



## Schinderhannes (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Ich stehe auch auf grosse Köderfische z.T.-30cm. Biete sie auch im tiefen Wasser recht flach an.
Für nen grossen "wehrlosen" Happen gehen Hechte auch mal ausser Haus. Flacher, grosser Köfi ist da am weitesten sichtbar.


----------



## vermesser (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Boendall schrieb:


> 2.) Großer Köfi führt eher zum großen Hecht, da sie Schniepel den nicht mehr nehmen.



Genau, im Prinzip ist es egal, auf kleine Köderfische fängt man zahlenmäßig mehr Fische, ob Hecht, Aal oder Barsch...große sind selektiver, das angeln ist aber langweiliger, weil die Zahl der Bisse abnimmt. Meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Boendall schrieb:


> 2.) Großer Köfi führt eher zum großen Hecht, da sie Schniepel den nicht mehr nehmen.



Vom Prinzip her sicher richtig, aber wir haben auf Köder von ~30cm schon Hechte <50cm gefangen. Wenn Du die wirklich ausschließen willst musst Du mit den ganz großen Ködern raus, und dann wird die Sache schon etwas langwierig bis mal ein Biss kommt...

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nehmen auch große Hechte jederzeit Köder im Bereich 10 - 20cm, allerdings wird mit den ganz großen Ködern wenig gefischt, ich denke das eher da der Vorteil der BigBaits liegt.


----------



## Boendall (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Vom Prinzip her sicher richtig, aber wir haben auf Köder von ~30cm schon Hechte <50cm gefangen. Wenn Du die wirklich ausschließen willst musst Du mit den ganz großen Ködern raus, und dann wird die Sache schon etwas langwierig bis mal ein Biss kommt...
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nehmen auch große Hechte jederzeit Köder im Bereich 10 - 20cm, allerdings wird mit den ganz großen Ködern wenig gefischt, ich denke das eher da der Vorteil der BigBaits liegt.


 
Voll deiner Meinung, wobei die kleinen Hechte auf den großen Köfi durchaus vorkommen, aber eher die Ausnahme bei mir waren.


----------



## straleman (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

der hecht nimmt alles was er kriegen kann egal wie groß hab neulich nen 80cm hecht gefangen der nen 44cm hecht im magen hatte und wer von uns geht schon mit so ein großen köder auf hecht  also hecht ist vollkommen schmerzfrei was die größe angeht.ich nehme aber auch lieber kleinere köder da man so viel mehr fangen kann und so auch mal nen großen aal barsch u.s.w. an den hacken bekommt.


----------



## realbait (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Allgemeine regen:Sommer: kleinerer köfi
Winter, frühjahr: großer brocken,
Das jedenfalls wenn du wählen kannst und verschiedene Köfi größen hast. Da ich selbst meine größten 2 hechte auf kleine köderfische gefangen habe denke ichjedoch dass viel mehr factoren wichtig sind bei der entscheidung nach köderfischgröße. Dies ist gerade das spannende: einfach alles ausprobieren


----------



## Hufi96 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Mein letzter Hecht den ich mitnehmen musste hatte knapp über 50 Fische im Magen. 
Davon war ein Großteil kleiner als 10 cm. Die Hälfte war ca. 5-7 cm lang.

Ich denke auch, dass der Hecht nimmt was gerade da ist.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

ich fing mal en hecht der hatte im Magen eine angedaute schleie die mind 35cm lang war der fisch war 76cm lang!


----------



## Udo561 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Hi,
jetzt mit kleinen Köderfischen zu angeln nicht nicht mal so verkehrt , denn der Hecht jagt auch die Brutfische.
Gerade zu Anfang vom Sommer würde ich kleinere Köderfische zum Hechtfang benutzen.
Ich hatte bisher sehr gute Erfolge mit Köderfischen von 8-12 cm .
Gruß Udo


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

wenn der hecht nur in seinem Unterschlupf bleibt wie erklärt ihr euch viele fänge auf toten kofi aufm grund


----------



## nordbeck (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

die letzte antwort liegt drei jahe zurück...


----------



## Paddy1977 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Zur Erinnerund, ich habe ALLE meine Hechte auf KöFis gefangen in einer größe von 5-8 cm weil ich eigentlich auf Zander fische. Aber ich halte mir die Option Hecht damit frei.

und ich fange immer gut mit den kleinen Dingern.


----------



## Paddy1977 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> wenn der hecht nur in seinem Unterschlupf bleibt wie erklärt ihr euch viele fänge auf toten kofi aufm grund



zustimm#h

meine hechte beissen immer wenn ich ich eine ruhige grundmontage habe. also MUSS der Esox den Köder suchen. Wenn ich ihm den Toten KöFi direkt vors maul werfe, dann dauert es normal keine 4-5 stunden bis er den Köder nimmt. Also muss er aktiv suchen.

Ich hatte schon hechte, die hatten den Köder samt Wasserpflanzen inhaliert weil die den Köder vergraben haben auf grund. Also auch Hechte sind Sammler UND Jäger, wie der Zander.


----------



## feko (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Hechte patroullieren auch ihr Revier ab


----------



## Paddy1977 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



feko schrieb:


> Hechte patroullieren auch ihr Revier ab



sehe ich auch so.... und wenn ich mit kleinem KöFi zwischen 5-8 cm fische, habe ich die option zander UND hecht zu fangen.

und mit den kleinen köFis immer hechte jenseits der 65cm gefangen. also keine kleinviecher oder so.#6


----------



## Plötze2000 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Meine Erfahrung gerade am Bodden waren, dass die gewünschte Ködergröße sich (erstaunlicherweise) täglich ändern kann. Bei 4 Ruten im Boot u. einem Fangverhältnis von 1 zu 3 blieb mir dann gar nichts anderes übrig als jede vorherige Theorie über Bord zu werfen u. mit Erfolg umzuködern! Hier heissts wohl nur ..."wer fängt, hat recht!"


----------



## Paddy1977 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

klar kann es ganz sicher differieren ob ich im kleinen graben angel der 1 meter tief ist und 4 meter breit oder im bodden der 5 bis 10 meter tief ist.

da wird sich sicher der hecht größere köder suchen, weil er nicht jeden tag fressen muss/kann


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so.... und wenn ich mit kleinem KöFi zwischen 5-8 cm fische, habe ich die option zander UND hecht zu fangen.
> 
> und mit den kleinen köFis immer hechte jenseits der 65cm gefangen. also keine kleinviecher oder so.#6



Jenseits der 65cm sind für dich also schon große Hechte?

Mit Köderfischen zwischen 5-8cm hast du sicher immer wieder Hechtbeifang in Form von Fritten, aber selektiv fängt man damit keine großen Hechte bzw. verangelt auch viele Fische.


----------



## Paddy1977 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jenseits der 65cm sind für dich also schon große Hechte?
> 
> Mit Köderfischen zwischen 5-8cm hast du sicher immer wieder Hechtbeifang in Form von Fritten, aber selektiv fängt man damit keine großen Hechte bzw. verangelt auch viele Fische.



der kleinste war 65 cm (Keine Fritte mehr). Der größte hatte 89 cm. Also fange alles dazwischen. Nen kleineren hatte ich noch nicht. Von daher habe ich mit kleinen Köfis immer gute Erfahrungen sammeln können, oder?#h

PS. Schonmaß bei uns ist 60 cm für Hecht


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> der kleinste war 65 cm (Keine Fritte mehr). Der größte hatte 89 cm. Also fange alles dazwischen. Nen kleineren hatte ich noch nicht. Von daher habe ich mit kleinen Köfis immer gute Erfahrungen sammeln können, oder?#h
> 
> PS. Schonmaß bei uns ist 60 cm für Hecht



Alles unter 80 ist beim Hecht 'ne Fritte

Du hast gute Erfahrungen mit Hechtbeifang beim Zanderangeln. Wobei gut relativ ist und davon abhängig, wieviel Hechte du in Relation zu deiner Angelzeit überhaupt gefangen hast. Sind das regelmäßige Fänge,oder fängst du halt nur ab und zu mal 'nen kleineren Hecht nebenbei?
Hier geht es um Köderfischgrößen für den gezielten Hechtfang und nicht für den eventuellen Beifang beim Zanderangeln. Und da sind Größen zwischen 5-8cm als pauschale Empfehlung schlichtweg Unsinn.
#h


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Alles unter 80 ist beim Hecht 'ne Fritte
> 
> Du hast gute Erfahrungen mit Hechtbeifang beim Zanderangeln. Wobei gut relativ ist und davon abhängig, wieviel Hechte du in Relation zu deiner Angelzeit überhaupt gefangen hast. Sind das regelmäßige Fänge,oder fängst du halt nur ab und zu mal 'nen kleineren Hecht nebenbei?
> Hier geht es um Köderfischgrößen für den gezielten Hechtfang und nicht für den eventuellen Beifang beim Zanderangeln. Und da sind Größen zwischen 5-8cm als pauschale Empfehlung schlichtweg Unsinn.
> #h



alsooooo ich angel normal von sommer bis spätherbst auf zander. und da habe ich immer bei jedem ansitz einen zander oder einen zander + hecht oder halt nen hecht alleine.

von spätherbst bis sommer fische ich gezielt hechtspots mit den kleinen köfis ab. auch da habe ich fast an jedem tag erfolg.

wobei ich kein spinnangler bin. ich hasse es immer wie dumm an der krbel rumzudrehen. aber ich werde mich dem dropshot nicht entziehen können und es mal versuchen. rute habe ich schon. ne mitchell 2.70 m spinnkeule mit 5-15 gramm WG.

aber mal ehrlich, fangen die blinker, spinner - leutz nicht viel viel mehr fritten bzw kleinvieh?

mein angelhändler fischt immer im glückstadt hafenbecken und fängt dann 17 zander wo einer maßig war---!!! suuuuuper.... #dda angel ich lieber mit köfi, habe weniger bisse dafür aber maßige.#h


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



> Mit Köderfischen zwischen 5-8cm hast du sicher immer wieder Hechtbeifang  in Form von Fritten, aber selektiv fängt man damit keine großen Hechte  bzw. verangelt auch viele Fische.


Wenn man bevorzugt größere Hechte fangen will, dann sollte man auch Köderfische von 15cm aufwärts verwenden, wobei selbst 25-30cm Köderfische, auch für kleinere Hechte(60+) kein Problem sind!
Ködergrößen von 5-8cm sind allenfalls Zandertauglich und gefangene(größer als Schonmaß) Hechte darauf, würde ich auch als Beifang bezeichnen.

Da gibt es eigentlich nur eine Ausnahme, nämlich wenn es ausreichend Weißfischbrut in dem Gewässer gibt (Spätsommer), dann mag man auch mit kleinen Köfis die Chance auf einen Großen haben!
Das hat aber nur ein paar Wochen Gültigkeit!  

Jürgen


----------



## Plötze2000 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> klar kann es ganz sicher differieren ob ich im kleinen graben angel der 1 meter tief ist und 4 meter breit oder im bodden der 5 bis 10 meter tief ist.
> 
> da wird sich sicher der hecht größere köder suchen, weil er nicht jeden tag fressen muss/kann




Generell würde ich dir zustimmen u. das wäre auch mein Ansatz zur Theorie. Da ich aber gerade letzten Herbst mit dem ersten Frosteinbruch am Bodden nur mit Ködern der Größe 15-18cm Bisse u. Fänge hatte. Meine Mitreisenden ausgestattet mit div. XL Wurm, 23-30er Pro Shad u. Bull Dawgs wesentlich weniger (das schlechteste Tagesergebnis 9 Fische ich / beide zusammen gerade mal 6) ist dies doch ein guter eindeutiger Beweis, dass dies unabhängig von Gewässergröße u. Jahreszeit variieren kann. 
Zumal der Größte Fisch (101cm) sich auch bei mir eingehakt hatte. Auch die andere Tage mit mehr Fängen hatten wir das gleiche Ergebnis. Vlt. noch erwähnenswert ...im letzten Mai bei warmen Temperaturen u. viel Sonne war das Ergebnis genau umgekehrt!


----------



## Kanaligator (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Moin, 

grundsätzlich benutzen die erfahrenen Hechtangler im Winter eher große Köderfische, weil der Hecht dann ökonomisch frisst. Er bewegt sich gezielt und wenig, gewinnt bei einem großen Köder mit einem Mal mehr Energie. 
Im Sommer gibt es viel Brut, die recht klein ist, da kann man den Jägern eher einen kleineren Fisch "unterjubeln".
In der Regel ist dies so. 
Aber im Dezember, genau am 29.12.2014 habe ich einen 74er Hecht mit einem 5 cm Flussbarsch gefangen. Im Schlund und Maul waren sehr kleine Weißfische, so um 3 cm, offenbar hatte der Hecht noch kurz vor dem Biss auf den Barsch, diese kleinen Fischchen erbeutet. Ich vermute, er hat in einen Schwarm hinein gejagt. Also es gibt zwar die Regel, aber immer auch Ausnahmen.

VG und viel Glück!

Kanaligator


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ködergrößen von 5-8cm sind allenfalls Zandertauglich




Das sind für mich Barsch- bzw. Aalköder. Ein Zanderköder ist ein solcher, den ein 40er Zanderchen meist freiwillig wieder los läßt, mit dem ein 60er aber keine Schwierigkeiten hat: Eine Laube um die 15cm!
#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Eine Laube um die 15cm!
> #6




Die finde ich nicht so besodners. Schwimmen immer nach oben und verheddern sich mit dem Stahlvorfach und dem Blei - ebenso wie Rotfedern.
dann schon lieber Plötzen, Karauschen, Güstern oder kleine Bleie.
Die streben nach unten und halten die Montage stramm.#6


----------



## thanatos (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

|supergri Klasse so einen alten Tread mal wieder nach oben
 zu holen,hat sich richtig gut gelesen.
 Mit 61 Anglerjahren |supergri könnt ihr mir glauben alles was 
 hier zum Besten gegeben wurde hat seine Richtigkeit,
 wenn die Meinungen auch auseinander gehen,jedes 
 Gewässer hat so seine eignen "Macken".
 Aber alles hab ich auch noch nie erlebt,einen Hecht oder
 Zander auf totem Köderfisch zu Fangen.Außer am Spinnsysthem.;+


----------



## Kanaligator (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



thanatos schrieb:


> |supergri Klasse so einen alten Tread mal wieder nach oben
> zu holen,hat sich richtig gut gelesen.
> Mit 61 Anglerjahren |supergri könnt ihr mir glauben alles was
> hier zum Besten gegeben wurde hat seine Richtigkeit,
> ...



Hallo, 

tatsächlich habe ich in den letzten Wochen 7 Hechte auf tote Köderfische gefangen. Die hatte ich an der Posenmontage und an der "freien Leine" angeboten. Die Posenmontage ließ ich ausgeworfen an eine etwa 4 Meter tiefe Kante herantreiben und erhielt dabei die Bisse. Die Köderfische an "freier Leine" einfach auf den Grund absinken. Die Hechte sammelten die Köderfische ein bzw. packten sie sich im Treibvorgang. Die Hechte waren 54 bis 74 cm lang und alle sehr gut genährt. Der 74er über 3 kg denke ich. Alle schwimmen wieder und werden im Frühling hoffentlich ordentlich für Nachwuchs sorgen. 
Mit der Spinnangel hatte ich in den letzten Wochen dreimal Erfolg, einen auf Spinner (Aldi) und zwei auf einen sehr teuren mehrteiligen Wobler, der leider jetzt in einem Baum hängt :c, den muss ich mir noch wiederholen, weiß aber noch nicht so recht, wie ich das anstellen soll. Als Köderfisch habe ich Barsch und Rotauge verwendet. Ach ja, ein 56 Hecht biss dabei auf einen richtig großen Köderfisch, etwa 20 cm großes Rotauge. Ageboten an freier Leine und auf Grund. Köderfisch war vorher eingefroren, den Bauchraum hatte ich mit spitzer Klinge des Filetiermessers eingestochen und etwas gequetscht. Der Biss erfolgte nur wenige Minuten nach dem Auswerfen. 
Im Mai 2014 habe ich einen großen Zander verloren, der am späten Nachmittag auf ein kleines Rotauge (tot) biss, das ich auf Aal ausgelegt hatte. Ein wirklich großer Zander! Die Pose zog sehr langsam seitlich weg, so dass ich ein Abtreiben annahm und die Monatge  nur neu auslegen wollte, ich war also auf einen Biss nicht vorbereitet. Der Zander zeigte sich kurz an der Oberfläche, ich war komplett überrascht und konnte kaum glauben, was mir passierte. Kurzer Widerstand, Köderfisch ausgespuckt und weg war er, auf nimmer Wiedersehen! Erst hiernach erinnerte ich mich, dass mir vor Jahren schonmal etwas Ähnliches mit einem großen Hecht passiert war. Auch so ein langsames und unspektakuläres seitliches Wegziehen der Pose und dann war es ein wirklich großer Hecht, der sich dann verabschiedete, weil ich nur halbherzig oder gar nicht angeschlagen hatte. Scheinbar beissen die großen Fische so unauffällig. Irgendwie war ich in beiden Fällen nicht richtig bei der Sache. ich hoffe, dies passiert mir nicht noch ein drittes Mal! Vielleicht kann jemand von Euch dieses Phänomen der unspektakulären Bisse großer Hechte und Zander bestätigen?

Gruß

Kanaligator


----------



## Cormoraner (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Freie Leine bedeutet ohne Posenstopper? Wie erkennst du den Biss? Nur durch Bewegung der Pose seitlich?


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Hi,

in der Regel nennt man freie Leine das man ohne Pose oder Blei fischt also nur ein Vorfach mit Haken bzw. das Stahlvorfach mit Drilling oder Einzelhaken.Evt. noch ein Karabiner wo man das Vorfach bzw. Stahlvorfach einhängt.Den Biss sieht man an der Schnur oder spürt ihn in der Rute.Beim Oberflächenangeln auf Karpfen zb. an der freien Leine sieht man ihn.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## geomujo (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Ihr braucht eigentlich keine Gewissensbisse haben entsprechend große Hechte mitzunehmen.

Die Fachliteratur sagt hierzu wieder, dass der Hecht keine Nisthilfen in Form von z.B. Überflutungswiesen benötigt. Ebenso wenig macht zielgerichteter Besatz Sinn.

Der Hecht ist biologisch gesehen derart fruchtbar dass nicht die Anzahl ablaichender Fische sondern das Nahrungsangebot in Form von ausreichend Futterfisch maßgebend ist für die Bestandsstabilität ist. Ferner bedient sich der Hecht auch Fremdgesteuerter Verbreitungswege in Form von Vögeln, die Laich unwissend von A nach B transportieren und so für einen stetigen Genaustausch auch in abgelegenen Gewässern sorgen.

Anders als z.B. bei Forellen benötigt der Hecht für gewöhnlich überhaupt keine Hilfestellung was den Bestand angeht.

Es ist also nicht nötig jeden Hecht ablaichen lassen zu müssen. Klingt hart - ist aber so. Wenn zuviele Jungfische geboren weren, wird der Jahrgang eh auf ein "gesundes" Maß von selbst "reduziert".

Vor diesem Hintergrund verstehe ich auch überhaupt nicht die Haltung der brandenburgischen Landesregierung, die es für geboten hält jeden gefangenen Weissfisch dem Gewässer zu entziehen (durch Tötung). Die Begründung ist zum Haareraufen: Es gibt angeblich zuviel Weissfisch

In Wirklichkeit wollen sie das Verhältnis von Edel(Raub)Fischen zu Weissfischen zugunsten der Raubfische verbessern. Was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist. Nur ist der Weg die Weissfische zu dezimieren da schon fast als Schildbürgerstreich anzusehen. Es gibt ein natürliches Gleichgewicht von Räubern zu Beute. Dies wird bestimmt durch die Gewässermorphologie und die darin enthaltenen typischen Fischarten.
Was Fischer und Angler an Hecht rausholen wird zehnfach beim Ablaichen wieder kompensiert (es sei denn man übertreibts). Und selbst wenn mal ein Kollaps des Gleichgeweichts eintritt ist es meist nur eine Frage von wenigen Jahren bis sich wieder ohne menschliches zutun ein neues Gleichgewicht einstellt (hierzu gibt es entsprechende Untersuchungen an Baggerseen).


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Es geht hier um die Köderfischgröße nicht ob man Hechte mitnimmt oder nicht|supergri.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Daserge (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Zum thema freie Leine. 

Ich fische gerne mit einem sinkenden Sbiro. So kann ich vernünftig auswerfen und der Hecht spürt null beim Biss.

Ist quasi genau wie mit freier Leine.


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Daserge schrieb:


> Zum thema freie Leine.
> 
> Ich fische gerne mit einem sinkenden Sbiro. So kann ich vernünftig auswerfen und der Hecht spürt null beim Biss.
> 
> Ist quasi genau wie mit freier Leine.


So fische ich auf Aal auch immer ganz gerne klappt echt gut.Dazu Bügel offen und die Schnur locker mit einem Gummiband an der Rute fixiert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> So fische ich auf Aal auch immer ganz gerne klappt echt gut.Dazu Bügel offen und die Schnur locker mit einem Gummiband an der Rute fixiert.



Hochinteressant !

Wie bemerkst Du den Biss bei Nacht - immer wieder das Gummiband anleuchten um zu sehen, ob´s schon ausgelöst hat?

Noch eine Frage bzgl. des Anhiebs - wie lang sind Deine Köderfische und wann haust Du an?

Gruße, R.S.


----------



## Pupser (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> So fische ich auf Aal auch immer ganz gerne klappt echt gut.Dazu Bügel offen und die Schnur locker mit einem Gummiband an der Rute fixiert.



Ach ja, das alte Hänel-Video ...


----------



## Pupser (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hochinteressant !
> 
> Wie bemerkst Du den Biss bei Nacht - immer wieder das Gummiband anleuchten um zu sehen, ob´s schon ausgelöst hat?



In Kombination mit 'nem elektr. Bissanzeiger und (bei Windstille) zusätzlich mit 'nem Glöckchen quer auf der offenen Spule.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Pupser schrieb:


> Ach ja, das alte Hänel-Video ...



Das im frisch besetzten Baggerweiher?:m


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hochinteressant !
> 
> Wie bemerkst Du den Biss bei Nacht - immer wieder das Gummiband anleuchten um zu sehen, ob´s schon ausgelöst hat?
> 
> ...


Ich hänge was in die Schnur ein Ü-Ei mit Metalhaken dran zb. und tu dort ein Knicklicht rein.Oder ich klebe das Knicklicht mit Tesafilm ran wenn ich was anderes zum einhängen benutze.Mit Elektrischen Bissanzeiger geht natürlich auch aber auch dann sollte man was in die Schnur hängen ausser man hat Delkim Bssanzeiger da geht es auch ohne.Oder wenn man vom Steg angelt die Rute einfach auf den Steg legen und Alufolie in die Schnur hängen.Das macht ordentlich Lärm wenn der Aal das über den Steg zieht.Aber bei Wind eher nicht so gut diese Methode.

Also auf Aal fische ich meist nur mit dem Schwanzstück von einem Rotauge oder einer Rotfeder.Da ich meist eher an größere Fische komme die mir komplett zu groß sind.Anschlagen tu ich wenn er abzieht stehen bleibt und dann wieder abzieht.

Hab mal ein Foto von mir angehängt wie das dann ausschaut ungefähr.







Und hier nochmal ein Foto mit Aal und dem Köder.Die beiden Fische links hatte der Aal im Magen.Weiss zufällig jemand was das für welche sind?Hatte ich mich damals schon gefragt konnte die irgendwie nicht genau identifizieren.









Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Sea-Trout (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Pupser schrieb:


> Ach ja, das alte Hänel-Video ...


Kannte ich schon vorher die Methode hat mir damals mein Jugendwart im Angelverein gezeigt.Meinst doch sicher das Zander Video was vor paar Tagen wieder hochgeladen wurde?Ich glaube im Fisch und Fang Channel bei Youtube?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Anschlagen tu ich wenn er abzieht stehen bleibt und dann wieder abzieht.
> 
> 
> #6
> ...





Deine dünnen Monovorfächer da sind bei der Raubaalfischerei sehr leichtsinnig

Cheers


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


>



schönes gewässer...


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

@Sea-Trout : Danke für die Antwort und Bilder #6

Also ich schätze mal, dass sind Kaulbarsche, die der kleine Raubaal drin hatte.

Flussbarsche sind langgestreckter.

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Kanaligator (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Hallo, 

freut mich zu lesen, dass hier noch einige "Fans" der freien Leine im Forum sind. Tatsächlich habe ich sehr vorsichtige Hechte und auch Aale erlebt, denen der kurze Stopp der Hauptschnur zuviel war, wenn ich sie in ein Gummi oder Clip einhängte. Ein sehr großer Vorteil ist bei dieser Angelei, dass ich große Köderfische sehr gut rauswerfen kann. Da hatte ich vorher immer Probleme, wenn das Blei leichter war, dann schoss der Köderfosch nach vorn und das Blei hinterher, das führte Zu Verhedderungen, die ich so nicht mehr habe. 
Ich sitze immer direkt neben meinen Ruten und sehe das Abziehen dann sehr gut, außer bei Fallbissen, da war ich schon zu langsam. 

Gruß!

Kanaligator

P.S.: Ich stelle noch die Fotos unserer Hechte ein!


----------



## Kanaligator (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Fisch doch einfach schwereres blei und ne gescheite Montage?
> 
> Mit erschließt sich der Vorteil der freien Leine beim statischen Fischen nicht. Sink and draw ja, aber statisch hat man nur Nachteile gegenüber ner laufbleimontage.




Hi, 

das Interessante an der freien Leine ist für mich die Einfachheit dieser Angelei. Und ich habe einfach Spaß daran. Hauptschnur, Wirbel, Vorfach-basta. Wenn es geht, angel ich so und habe damit schöne Erfolge...und wer fängt hat recht!

Viele Grüße!

Kanaligator


----------



## Kanaligator (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Köderfisch göße für Hecht egal?*

Ja, da hast Du recht, der Fallbiss wäre mir mit einer Blei-Montage so nicht passiert.

Petri!


----------

